# My new Asian Filter shrimp :)



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I posted this on Petshrimp.com's shrimp forum but for you that don't visit that forum here's my story i posted there:

Hello fellow shrimp lovers!









I'm not new to this forum but i decided to sign up a couple days ago and here is my first post. I figured my first post would be me telling you about my shrimp purchase last night, my Asian Filter Shrimp from...ahem...Petsmart







I normally never buy any livestock from here, actually this is my first livestock purchase from this store. I take that back, i purchased my mom a Finch in place of the one she had that recently passed away.

I felt sooo bad for the little guy well actually i think it's a little girl. I saw him about a week ago when i was buying some silicone tubing to setup my diy co2 and i wanted to purchase him so bad to try and save him but my funds at the time didn't allow it. I've been thinking about it ever since that day and decided to go to Petsmart last night just to purchase this little fellow and lo and behold he was still there.









The Petsmart employee instantly asked me as i walked back to their aquarium wall if i needed help and i told him i'd like that "marble shrimp" as they have it listed (also says the shrimp needs salt water to live in which i read is a lie) He didn't even ask me about the aquarium i was going to be putting him in. I know this is typical of Petsmart and any other chain pet stores but i was waiting for him to ask me questions but he never did. I should have drilled him with easy, simple questions us fish/invert lovers already know just to watch him squirm but my girlfriend was with me and i didn't want to embarrass her.







Anyway, as he was chasing this guy around the tank i noticed another Asian Filter Shrimp dead floating around the tank as he scooped up my shrimp. I almost told the employee i didn't want the shrimp because of the dead one floating around. I didn't see the dead shrimp at first because it was lodged under their 'fake' driftwood but i kept quiet and told myself i'm saving the poor guy(or girl).

So i purchased this awesome looking shrimp and took him home to my 29g RCS/H. Rasbora/Oto tank. I acclimated him for about an hour and a half letting him soak in the plastic bag for about 45 minutes then very slowly adding some of my own aquarium water to the plastic bag. After an hour and a half of acclimating i poored the guy into a 5 gallon bucket and caught him in my fish net so i wouldn't have to poor that nasty Petsmart water into my thriving 29g tank.

I woke up this morning and he was on my driftwood just chilling there and occasionally sticking stuff into his mouth. Then he crawled on the underside of my driftwood. I had to leave for work (at work now, hehe) or i would have watched him all day.

I really hope he/she makes it because he's so awesome looking and i read on this site they're very easy going, gentle shrimp and won't bother any of my other tank residents.

That's my story.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

Congrats - found your post on petshrimp.com too


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks! He seems to be doing pretty well!


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Congrats on the new shrimp. Mine all love crushed spirulina flake and green water as a treat. Hope the bamboo shrimp thrives!


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

duchessren said:


> Congrats on the new shrimp. Mine all love crushed spirulina flake and green water as a treat. Hope the bamboo shrimp thrives!


Thanks Ren! He seems to be thriving pretty well. He seems to love just chilling out on my hygrophila polysperma that is right underneath my HOB filter. Seems to like the flow of the filter pressure. I read they live in streams and rivers in the wild so this seems to be the best spot for him to hang out at.


----------



## duchessren (Sep 16, 2006)

Mine all like hanging out over the big square airstone when the African filter shrimp isn't harrassing them...
They love the current.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

I took a couple pictures of my Asian Filter shrimp and here they are! 



















Whatcha guys think?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Also known as a wood or bamboo shrimp. They get quit large. The biggest cause of death with these guys is not getting enough to eat.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

It is funny that you posted this because it sounds almost identical to my Asian Filter Shrimp (Bamboo/Wood/Marble).

my petshrimp.com thread:
Petshrimp.com Discussion Forum :: View topic - This morning I found my Asian Filter Shrimp dead 

Mine is still alive and well. Doesn't seem to mind having only one eye. I picked him up from Petsmart as well immediately upon noticing it had only one eye. He definitely likes his new home.

They are very cool creatures. Make sure that there is a good water flow moving because they filter the water with their "fans".

Good luck! They are definitely cool creatures..

-Ryan


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Wood said:


> It is funny that you posted this because it sounds almost identical to my Asian Filter Shrimp (Bamboo/Wood/Marble).
> 
> my petshrimp.com thread:
> Petshrimp.com Discussion Forum :: View topic - This morning I found my Asian Filter Shrimp dead
> ...


Hey Wood (ryan)!

I actually have read your post on petshrimp.com  I'm a registered member there also. 
I think that is awesome you purchased the one-eyed Atyopsis Moluccensis from fish killing Petsmart. That was very kind of you, and you got him half off for only having one-eye but i'm sure you would've payed full price anyway.  
I paid 11.99 for mine, how about you (original price)? I bought the last ALIVE one they had left.

She(found out mine is a female) has sufficient water flow from my HOB filter outflow. She likes to perch right underneath it on my Anubis Coffeloia attached to my driftwood with her chelae out skimming the water is it passes over her. I love watching her and i could watch her all day!

Good luck with your Atyopsis Moluccensis and I hope he grows his other eye back and if not, i hope he stays healthy! (i have a cycloptic RCS female)


----------



## Runawaypencil (Apr 11, 2006)

*Filter Shrimp*

So what else should i add for him/her to eat. I just got one from petsmart as well and i came here to read up on how to take care of it. it is in lightly planted 20g with 20 neon tetras right now planning on making it a shrimp tank.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I have not tried it, but I heard that you can feed them flake food, crumble the flakes up good, not powder though, and submerge them instead of letting them float. Do it when the shrimp is perched fanning.

Yea my filter shrimp is very squirrelly. It does not like to come out in the open at all. Unfortunately it scares itself because with one eye it doesn't realize that it is out in the open until it turns the other way and light hits its only eye.

They are really cool shrimp and are not aggressive towards anything. They basically just want to filter and be left alone. 

-Ryan


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Wood said:


> I have not tried it, but I heard that you can feed them flake food, crumble the flakes up good, not powder though, and submerge them instead of letting them float. Do it when the shrimp is perched fanning.
> 
> Yea my filter shrimp is very squirrelly. It does not like to come out in the open at all. Unfortunately it scares itself because with one eye it doesn't realize that it is out in the open until it turns the other way and light hits its only eye.
> 
> ...


I crumble up flake food and drop it onto the outflow of my HOB filter and the flakes get pushed down straight on to my asain filter shrimp. She always hangs out on my anubias that's attached to my driftwood.

Maybe your one eyed shrimp will grow its other eye back and not spook itself when it ventures out into the open.

My asian f. shrimp has to be the most gentle thing in my tank and you're right about it wanting to be left alone. My RCS shrimplets like to climb over top of my asian f. shrimp when she's scouring the substrate. It reminds me of little kids climbing all over their parents, it's quite comical.


----------

